# [gelöst] vim-start "unschön"

## uhai

Hallo,

ich habe versucht in vim das Syntax-Highlighting zu aktivieren. Seitdem bekomme ich folgende Meldungen beim Start von vim:

```
 vim

Fehler beim Ausführen von "/usr/share/vim/vim80/syntax/syncolor.vim":

Zeile   34:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   54:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   55:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   59:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   60:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   61:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   62:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   63:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   64:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   65:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   66:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   67:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   68:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   69:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   70:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   71:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   72:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   73:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   74:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   75:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   76:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   77:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   78:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   79:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   80:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   81:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile   82:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Zeile    1:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Fehler beim Ausführen von "/usr/share/vim/vim80/syntax/nosyntax.vim":

Zeile    1:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Fehler beim Ausführen von "/usr/share/vim/vim80/syntax/synload.vim":

Zeile    1:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Fehler beim Ausführen von "/usr/share/vim/vim80/syntax/syntax.vim":

Zeile    1:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Fehler beim Ausführen von "/etc/vim/vimrc.local":

Zeile   95:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Fehler beim Ausführen von "/usr/share/vim/vim80/filetype.vim":

Zeile    1:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Fehler beim Ausführen von "/usr/share/vim/vim80/ftplugin.vim":

Zeile    1:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Fehler beim Ausführen von "/etc/vim/vimrc.local":

Zeile    1:

E169: Befehl zu rekursiv

Betätigen Sie die EINGABETASTE oder geben Sie einen Befehl ein

```

An den Konfigurationsdateien habe ich nichts geändert, nur den Aufruf aktiviert. Wenn ich in die genannten Dateien schaue kann ich den Fehler nicht finden... vim arbeitet trotz dieser Meldungen korrekt mit Syntax-Highlighting (soweit ich das erkennen kann)

Hat hier jemand den gleichen vim mit Syntax-Highlighting laufen ohne diese Meldungen?

```
VIM - verbesserter Vi                                                                                     

~                                                                                                                                                                                             

~                                                                                      Version 8.0.386                                                                                        

~                                                                               von Bram Moolenaar und Anderen                                                                                

~                                                                               Verändert von Gentoo-8.0.0386  
```

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Sep 23, 2017 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sdoubleyou

bei mir läuft vim sauber mit syntax-Highlighting

Wie hast Du das denn aktiviert? Kann es sein, dass Du in Deiner .vimrc etwas doppelt hast? 

Zeig doch mal Deine .vimrc

Ich habe es einfach in meine ~/.vimrc stehen mit

```
syntax on         " Code farbig darstellen
```

----------

## uhai

.vimrc:

```
scriptencoding utf-8

" ^^ Please leave the above line at the start of the file.

" Default configuration file for Vim

" Written by Aron Griffis <agriffis@gentoo.org>

" Modified by Ryan Phillips <rphillips@gentoo.org>

" Modified some more by Ciaran McCreesh <ciaranm@gentoo.org>

" Added Redhat's vimrc info by Seemant Kulleen <seemant@gentoo.org>

" You can override any of these settings on a global basis via the

" "/etc/vim/vimrc.local" file, and on a per-user basis via "~/.vimrc". You may

" need to create these.

" {{{ General settings

" The following are some sensible defaults for Vim for most users.

" We attempt to change as little as possible from Vim's defaults,

" deviating only where it makes sense

set nocompatible        " Use Vim defaults (much better!)

set bs=2                " Allow backspacing over everything in insert mode

set ai                  " Always set auto-indenting on

set history=50          " keep 50 lines of command history

set ruler               " Show the cursor position all the time

set viminfo='20,\"500   " Keep a .viminfo file.

" Don't use Ex mode, use Q for formatting

map Q gq

" When doing tab completion, give the following files lower priority. You may

" wish to set 'wildignore' to completely ignore files, and 'wildmenu' to enable

" enhanced tab completion. These can be done in the user vimrc file.

set suffixes+=.info,.aux,.log,.dvi,.bbl,.out,.o,.lo

" When displaying line numbers, don't use an annoyingly wide number column. This

" doesn't enable line numbers -- :set number will do that. The value given is a

" minimum width to use for the number column, not a fixed size.

if v:version >= 700

  set numberwidth=3

endif

" }}}

" {{{ Modeline settings

" We don't allow modelines by default. See bug #14088 and bug #73715.

" If you're not concerned about these, you can enable them on a per-user

" basis by adding "set modeline" to your ~/.vimrc file.

set nomodeline

" }}}

" {{{ Modeline settings

" We don't allow modelines by default. See bug #14088 and bug #73715.

" If you're not concerned about these, you can enable them on a per-user

" basis by adding "set modeline" to your ~/.vimrc file.

set nomodeline

" }}}

" {{{ Locale settings

" Try to come up with some nice sane GUI fonts. Also try to set a sensible

" value for fileencodings based upon locale. These can all be overridden in

" the user vimrc file.

if v:lang =~? "^ko"

  set fileencodings=euc-kr

  set guifontset=-*-*-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

elseif v:lang =~? "^ja_JP"

  set fileencodings=euc-jp

  set guifontset=-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

elseif v:lang =~? "^zh_TW"

  set fileencodings=big5

  set guifontset=-sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-150-75-75-c-80-iso8859-1,-taipei-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-150-75-75-c-160-big5-0

elseif v:lang =~? "^zh_CN"

  set fileencodings=gb2312

  set guifontset=*-r-*

endif

" If we have a BOM, always honour that rather than trying to guess.

if &fileencodings !~? "ucs-bom"

  set fileencodings^=ucs-bom

endif

" Always check for UTF-8 when trying to determine encodings.

if &fileencodings !~? "utf-8"

  " If we have to add this, the default encoding is not Unicode.

  " We use this fact later to revert to the default encoding in plaintext/empty

  " files.

  let g:added_fenc_utf8 = 1

  set fileencodings+=utf-8

endif

" Make sure we have a sane fallback for encoding detection

if &fileencodings !~? "default"

  set fileencodings+=default

endif

" }}}

" {{{ Syntax highlighting settings

" Switch syntax highlighting on, when the terminal has colors

" Also switch on highlighting the last used search pattern.

if &t_Co > 2 || has("gui_running")

 syntax on

  set hlsearch

endif

" }}}

" {{{ Terminal fixes

if &term ==? "xterm"

  set t_Sb=^[4%dm

  set t_Sf=^[3%dm

  set ttymouse=xterm2

endif

if &term ==? "gnome" && has("eval")

  " Set useful keys that vim doesn't discover via termcap but are in the

  " builtin xterm termcap. See bug #122562. We use exec to avoid having to

  " include raw escapes in the file.

  exec "set <C-Left>=\eO5D"

  exec "set <C-Right>=\eO5C"

endif

" }}}

" {{{ Filetype plugin settings

" Enable plugin-provided filetype settings, but only if the ftplugin

" directory exists (which it won't on livecds, for example).

if isdirectory(expand("$VIMRUNTIME/ftplugin"))

  filetype plugin on

  " Uncomment the next line (or copy to your ~/.vimrc) for plugin-provided

  " indent settings. Some people don't like these, so we won't turn them on by

  " default.

  " filetype indent on

endif

" }}}

" {{{ Fix &shell, see bug #101665.

if "" == &shell

  if executable("/bin/bash")

    set shell=/bin/bash

  elseif executable("/bin/sh")

    set shell=/bin/sh

  endif

endif

"}}}

" {{{ Our default /bin/sh is bash, not ksh, so syntax highlighting for .sh

" files should default to bash. See :help sh-syntax and bug #101819.

if has("eval")

  let is_bash=1

endif

" }}}

" {{{ Autocommands

if has("autocmd")

augroup gentoo

  au!

  " Gentoo-specific settings for ebuilds.  These are the federally-mandated

  " required tab settings.  See the following for more information:

  " http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml

  " Note that the rules below are very minimal and don't cover everything.

  " Better to emerge app-vim/gentoo-syntax, which provides full syntax,

  " filetype and indent settings for all things Gentoo.

  au BufRead,BufNewFile *.e{build,class} let is_bash=1|setfiletype sh

  au BufRead,BufNewFile *.e{build,class} set ts=4 sw=4 noexpandtab

  " In text files, limit the width of text to 78 characters, but be careful

  " that we don't override the user's setting.

  autocmd BufNewFile,BufRead *.txt

        \ if &tw == 0 && ! exists("g:leave_my_textwidth_alone") |

        \     setlocal textwidth=78 |

        \ endif

  " When editing a file, always jump to the last cursor position

  autocmd BufReadPost *

        \ if ! exists("g:leave_my_cursor_position_alone") |

        \     if line("'\"") > 0 && line ("'\"") <= line("$") |

        \         exe "normal! g'\"" |

        \     endif |

        \ endif

  " When editing a crontab file, set backupcopy to yes rather than auto. See

  " :help crontab and bug #53437.

  autocmd FileType crontab set backupcopy=yes

  " If we previously detected that the default encoding is not UTF-8

  " (g:added_fenc_utf8), assume that a file with only ASCII characters (or no

  " characters at all) isn't a Unicode file, but is in the default encoding.

  " Except of course if a byte-order mark is in effect.

  autocmd BufReadPost *

        \ if exists("g:added_fenc_utf8") && &fileencoding == "utf-8" && 

        \    ! &bomb && search('[\x80-\xFF]','nw') == 0 && &modifiable |

        \       set fileencoding= |

        \ endif

augroup END

endif " has("autocmd")

" }}}

" We don't want VIM to load their own built-in defaults, preferring ours here

" instead:

let g:skip_defaults_vim = 1

" {{{ vimrc.local

if filereadable("/etc/vim/vimrc.local")

  source /etc/vim/vimrc.local

endif

" }}}

" vim: set fenc=utf-8 tw=80 sw=2 sts=2 et foldmethod=marker :

```

Außerdem habe ich noch eine vimrc.local....

Wie ich das Highlighting "scharf geschalten" habe, weiß ich nicht mehr. Vermutlich nach irgendeiner Anleitung im Internet. In den configs habe ich sicher nicht viel geändert.

uhai

----------

## sdoubleyou

ich habe mal Deine .vimrc bei mir getestet und alles läuft ohne Fehlermeldungen ab. Finde dadurch leider keinen Ansatz.

Ich habe bei mir unter /etc/vim/ nur eine vimrc.

----------

## uhai

Ich habe eine ganze Auswahl....:

```
locate vimrc

/etc/vim/vimrc

/etc/vim/vimrc.local

/usr/portage/app-editors/gvim/files/gvimrc-r1

/usr/portage/app-editors/vim-core/files/vimrc-r5

/usr/share/doc/llvm-3.9.1-r1/vimrc.bz2

/usr/share/vim/vim80/gvimrc_example.vim

/usr/share/vim/vim80/vimrc_example.vim

```

Vielleicht ist das zuviel?

uhai

----------

## firefly

Dsa Problem liegt zum einen in dieser Datei:

```
Fehler beim Ausführen von "/usr/share/vim/vim80/syntax/syncolor.vim": 
```

Scheinbar ist diese kaputt. Ich habe selbst kein vim installiert. Aber eventuell kann man deine Version mit der version von sdoubleyou vergleichen

----------

## sdoubleyou

also, wenn ich  locale vimrc eingebe, dann bekomme ich fast das gleiche Ergebnis

```
/etc/vim/vimrc

/home/sdoubleyou/.vimrc

/home/sdoubleyou/.backups/.vimrc.bak

/home/sdoubleyou/.local/share/RecentDocuments/.vimrc.desktop

/home/sdoubleyou/.vim/bundle/vundle/test/vimrc

/usr/portage/app-editors/gvim/files/gvimrc-r1

/usr/portage/app-editors/vim-core/files/vimrc-r5

/usr/share/doc/llvm-3.9.1-r1/vimrc.bz2

/usr/share/vim/vim80/gvimrc_example.vim

/usr/share/vim/vim80/vimrc_example.vim
```

Hast du die /etc/vim/vimrc.local selber angelegt gehabt?

Du kannst ja mal meine .vimrc antesten wegen den syntax. Ist einfach gehalten. Evtl. must du die Zeile "colo molokai" auskommentieren

Nutze vim nur für den täglichen Bedarf. Bin ja kein Progger   :Wink: 

```
"#######################################################################

"

" ~/.vimrc

" vim Konfigurationsdatei

"

"

"#######################################################################

"#######################################################################

" Einstellungen

"set nocompatible   " VIM-Zusätze aktivieren

set nocompatible

set encoding=utf8  " UTF8 als Zeichensatz

set mouse=a        " Mausunterstüzung aktivieren

set number         " Zeilennummern angeben

set incsearch      " Zeigt Suchergebnisse während dem Suchen an

set hlsearch       " Suchresultate farbig hervorheben

set ignorecase     " Ignoriert Gross/Kleinschreibung beim Suchen

set smartcase      " Nur Gross/Kleinschreibung beachten, wenn Grossbuchstabe vorhanden

set autoread       " Liest die Datei neu, wenn ausserhalb von VIM geändert.

set backup         " Erstellt eine Backup-Datei

set backupdir=~/.backups

set backupext=.bak

set tabstop=2      " Tabulator entspricht 2 Leerzeichen

set softtabstop=2  " Weicher Tabulator

set shiftwidth=2   " Einrücktiefe

set autoindent     " Automatisch einrücken

set expandtab      " Tabulatoren in Spaces umwandeln

set nowrap         " Zeilenumbruch deaktivieren

"set wrap          " Zeilenumbruch aktivieren

set list           " listchars anzeigen

set ruler

set laststatus=2

set statusline=\%F%m%r%h\ %w\ \ CWD:\ %r%{getcwd()}%h\ \ \ Line:\ %l

set fileencodings=ucs-bom,utf-8,default,latin1

set helplang=de

set history=1000

set hlsearch

set incsearch

set listchars=tab:»·,trail:·

"set ruler

set showcmd

set showmatch

set smartcase

set smartindent

set cursorline

filetype plugin indent on

"au FileType vo_base :Voom vimoutliner

"au BufEnter *.otl setlocal tabstop=2

"au BufEnter *.otl setlocal shiftwidth=2

autocmd BufRead *.otl loadview

autocmd BufWinLeave *.otl mkview

set listchars=tab:»·,trail:· " Tabs und Leerzeichen am Zeilenende anzeigen

set t_CO=256

colo molokai

"

syntax on         " Code farbig darstellen

"#######################################################################

" Makros

map <F12> :w!<CR>:!aspell --lang=de check %<CR>:e! %<CR>

"map <F5> :w! <CR>:! pdflatex % <CR>

map <F2> i########################################################################<CR><ESC>

map <F3> i#!/bin/sh<CR><ESC>

map <F4> :r!date +\%Y-\%m-\%d_\%H-\%M-\%S<CR>

filetype plugin indent on

" EOF

```

Weiterhin gebe ich dir mal die syncolor.vim http://dpaste.com/1M0DT65

Kannst Du auch mal mit https://github.com/vim/vim/blob/master/runtime/syntax/syncolor.vim vergleichen

----------

## franzf

Bitte zeig mal auch deine vimrc.local, denn die wird gefunden, gelesen und wirft nen Fehler.

Hast du denn die /etc/vim/vimrc in dein $HOME kopiert und angepasst? Wenn ja kannst du mal mit diff zeigen, welche Änderungen eingeflossen sind?

Auch schön zu wissen wäre deine installierte vim-Version.

// edit: Ganz spontane Eingebung: Du hast nicht zufällig die /etc/vim/vimrc nach /etc/vim/vimrc.local kopiert?

----------

## uhai

Was ich gemacht habe, weis sich nicht mehr....

Hier ist mal meine vimrc.local:

```
scriptencoding utf-8                                                                                                                                                                      

  2 " ^^ Please leave the above line at the start of the file.

  3  

  4 " Default configuration file for Vim

  5  

  6 " Written by Aron Griffis <agriffis@gentoo.org>

  7 " Modified by Ryan Phillips <rphillips@gentoo.org>

  8 " Modified some more by Ciaran McCreesh <ciaranm@gentoo.org>

  9 " Added Redhat's vimrc info by Seemant Kulleen <seemant@gentoo.org>

 10  

 11 " You can override any of these settings on a global basis via the

 12 " "/etc/vim/vimrc.local" file, and on a per-user basis via "~/.vimrc". You may

 13 " need to create these.

 14  

 15 " {{{ General settings

 16 " The following are some sensible defaults for Vim for most users.

 17 " We attempt to change as little as possible from Vim's defaults,

 18 " deviating only where it makes sense

 19 set nocompatible        " Use Vim defaults (much better!)

 20 set bs=2                " Allow backspacing over everything in insert mode

 21 set ai                  " Always set auto-indenting on

 22 set history=50          " keep 50 lines of command history

 23 set ruler               " Show the cursor position all the time

 24  

 25 set viminfo='20,\"500   " Keep a .viminfo file.

 26 set number              " 2017-04-16 Zeilennummerierung einschalten

 27 set cursorline          " 2017-04-16 Zeile mit Cursor markieren

 28 set cursorcolumn        " 2017-04-16 Spalte mit Cursor markieren

 29  

 30 " Don't use Ex mode, use Q for formatting

 31 map Q gq

 32  

 33 " When doing tab completion, give the following files lower priority. You may

 34 " wish to set 'wildignore' to completely ignore files, and 'wildmenu' to enable

 35 " enhanced tab completion. These can be done in the user vimrc file.

 36 set suffixes+=.info,.aux,.log,.dvi,.bbl,.out,.o,.lo

 37  

 38 " When displaying line numbers, don't use an annoyingly wide number column. This

 39 " doesn't enable line numbers -- :set number will do that. The value given is a

 40 " minimum width to use for the number column, not a fixed size.

 41 if v:version >= 700

 42   set numberwidth=3

 43 endif

 44 " }}}

 45

 46 " {{{ Modeline settings

 47 " We don't allow modelines by default. See bug #14088 and bug #73715.

 48 " If you're not concerned about these, you can enable them on a per-user

 49 " basis by adding "set modeline" to your ~/.vimrc file.

 50 set nomodeline

 51 " }}}

 52  

 53 " {{{ Locale settings

 54 " Try to come up with some nice sane GUI fonts. Also try to set a sensible

 55 " value for fileencodings based upon locale. These can all be overridden in

 56 " the user vimrc file.

 57 if v:lang =~? "^ko"

 58   set fileencodings=euc-kr

 59   set guifontset=-*-*-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

 60 elseif v:lang =~? "^ja_JP"

 61   set fileencodings=euc-jp

 62   set guifontset=-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

 63 elseif v:lang =~? "^zh_TW"

 64   set fileencodings=big5

 65   set guifontset=-sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-150-75-75-c-80-iso8859-1,-taipei-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-150-75-75-c-160-big5-0

 66 elseif v:lang =~? "^zh_CN"

 67   set fileencodings=gb2312

 68   set guifontset=*-r-*

 69 endif

 70  

 71 " If we have a BOM, always honour that rather than trying to guess.

 72 if &fileencodings !~? "ucs-bom"

 73   set fileencodings^=ucs-bom

 74 endif

 75  

 76 " Always check for UTF-8 when trying to determine encodings.

 77 if &fileencodings !~? "utf-8"

 78   " If we have to add this, the default encoding is not Unicode.

 79   " We use this fact later to revert to the default encoding in plaintext/empty

 80   " files.

 81   let g:added_fenc_utf8 = 1

 82   set fileencodings+=utf-8

 83 endif

 84  

 85 " Make sure we have a sane fallback for encoding detection

 86 if &fileencodings !~? "default"

 87   set fileencodings+=default

 88 endif

 89 " }}}                                                                                                                                                                                     

 90  

 91 " {{{ Syntax highlighting settings

 92 " Switch syntax highlighting on, when the terminal has colors

 93 " Also switch on highlighting the last used search pattern.

 94 if &t_Co > 2 || has("gui_running")

 95   syntax on

 96   set hlsearch

 97 endif

 98 " }}}

 99  

100 " {{{ Terminal fixes

101 if &term ==? "xterm"

102   set t_Sb=^[4%dm

103   set t_Sf=^[3%dm

104   set ttymouse=xterm2

105 endif

106  

107 if &term ==? "gnome" && has("eval")

108   " Set useful keys that vim doesn't discover via termcap but are in the

109   " builtin xterm termcap. See bug #122562. We use exec to avoid having to

110   " include raw escapes in the file.

111   exec "set <C-Left>=\eO5D"

112   exec "set <C-Right>=\eO5C"

113 endif

114 " }}}

115  

116 " {{{ Filetype plugin settings

117 " Enable plugin-provided filetype settings, but only if the ftplugin

118 " directory exists (which it won't on livecds, for example).

119 if isdirectory(expand("$VIMRUNTIME/ftplugin"))

120   filetype plugin on

121  

122   " Uncomment the next line (or copy to your ~/.vimrc) for plugin-provided

123   " indent settings. Some people don't like these, so we won't turn them on by

124   " default.

125   filetype indent on " 2017-04-16 Automatische Einrückungen einschalten

126 endif

127 " }}}

128  

129 " {{{ Fix &shell, see bug #101665.

130 if "" == &shell

131   if executable("/bin/bash")

132     set shell=/bin/bash

133   elseif executable("/bin/sh")

134     set shell=/bin/sh

135   endif

136 endif

137 "}}}

138  

139 " {{{ Our default /bin/sh is bash, not ksh, so syntax highlighting for .sh

140 " files should default to bash. See :help sh-syntax and bug #101819.

141 if has("eval")

142   let is_bash=1

143 endif

144 " }}}

145  

146 " {{{ Autocommands

147 if has("autocmd")

148  

149 augroup gentoo

150   au!

151  

152   " Gentoo-specific settings for ebuilds.  These are the federally-mandated

153   " required tab settings.  See the following for more information:

154   " http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml

155   " Note that the rules below are very minimal and don't cover everything.

156   " Better to emerge app-vim/gentoo-syntax, which provides full syntax,

157   " filetype and indent settings for all things Gentoo.

158   au BufRead,BufNewFile *.e{build,class} let is_bash=1|setfiletype sh

159   au BufRead,BufNewFile *.e{build,class} set ts=4 sw=4 noexpandtab

160  

161   " In text files, limit the width of text to 78 characters, but be careful

162   " that we don't override the user's setting.

163   autocmd BufNewFile,BufRead *.txt

164         \ if &tw == 0 && ! exists("g:leave_my_textwidth_alone") |

165         \     setlocal textwidth=78 |

166         \ endif

167  

168   " When editing a file, always jump to the last cursor position

169   autocmd BufReadPost *

170         \ if ! exists("g:leave_my_cursor_position_alone") |

171         \     if line("'\"") > 0 && line ("'\"") <= line("$") |

172         \         exe "normal! g'\"" |

173         \     endif |

174         \ endif

175  

176   " When editing a crontab file, set backupcopy to yes rather than auto. See 

177   " :help crontab and bug #53437.

178   autocmd FileType crontab set backupcopy=yes

179  

180   " If we previously detected that the default encoding is not UTF-8

181   " (g:added_fenc_utf8), assume that a file with only ASCII characters (or no

182   " characters at all) isn't a Unicode file, but is in the default encoding.

183   " Except of course if a byte-order mark is in effect.

184   autocmd BufReadPost *

185         \ if exists("g:added_fenc_utf8") && &fileencoding == "utf-8" && 

186         \    ! &bomb && search('[\x80-\xFF]','nw') == 0 && &modifiable |

187         \       set fileencoding= |

188         \ endif

189  

190 augroup END

191  

192 endif " has("autocmd")

193 " }}}

194  

195 " We don't want VIM to load their own built-in defaults, preferring ours here

196 " instead:

197 let g:skip_defaults_vim = 1

198  

199 " {{{ vimrc.local

200 if filereadable("/etc/vim/vimrc.local")

201   source /etc/vim/vimrc.local

202 endif

203 " }}}

204  

205 " vim: set fenc=utf-8 tw=80 sw=2 sts=2 et foldmethod=marker :

206                                                              
```

Ein locate .vimrc ergibt hier keine Treffer !?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Ha! Da lag ich mit meinem EDIT ja goldrichtig!

Schau dir in deiner vimrc.local die Zeilen 200-202 an und überleg GENAU was da passiert. Beim ersten mal. beim zweiten mal. beim dritten mal... Stichwort Rekursion (was ja auch direkt was mit der Fehlermeldung zu tun hat  :Wink: )

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ein locate .vimrc ergibt hier keine Treffer !?

 

locate arbeitet mit einer Datenbank und nicht direkt im Dateisystem. Man muss locate konfigurieren und alle Pfade eintragen, die indiziert werden sollen. Danach mit updatedb aktualisieren. Wahrsceinlich ist bei dir /etc nicht als zu indizierender Pfad registriert, drum wird auch nichts gefunden.

----------

## uhai

super Franzf, das war es.

locate und updatedb arbeiten doch zusammen. Konfiguriert wird updatedb in /etc/updatedb.conf. Da isnd bei mir allerdings keine pfade angegeben die durchsucht oder nicht durchsucht werden sollen.

Gibt es noch eine Konfigurationsdatei?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Wg. locate lag ich etwas falsch (zu meiner Verteidung: Hab das zum letzten mal vor 15 Jahren verwendet...) - man muss wohl AUSSCHLIESSEN was man nicht haben will. man updatedb.conf

Und ich nehme an, dass du einfach in deinem $HOME keine eigene .vimrc hast sondern immer noch die globale /etc/vim/vimrc verwendest - die sollte dann mit locate vimrc gefunden werden, locate .vimrc wird die wahrscheinlich nicht finden...

(Alternativ: Du hast irgendwann /home in der updatedb.conf ausgeschlossen. Lässt sich schnell herausfinden mit nem Blick in die updatedb.conf)

----------

